# heat molding



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i dont bother baking and just break them in with the heat from my feet! it might take a bit longer than chucking them into the oven, but hey, who cares?

heat mouldable boots are cashing in on a gimmick. this is true for hockey skates as well. it is a saleable attribute that does little more than to speed up the aging process of the foot wear, thereby ensuring that you spend more money on more boots / skates sooner rather than later!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

don't try to mold them yourself.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

rafiki121 said:


> What is the best way to heat mold your boots at home. I asked a local store about it and they said it was going to cost 30 bucks. Can i stick it into an oven myself. i read on ehow.com that you set it to 180 degrees F and put it in for 5 min


There are a few different configurations for heat moldable liners. On some, the entire liner is heat moldable. These will usually tell you in the literature if you can do this on your own at home or not and if so they will typically provide instructions. Others have heat moldable patches that can be molded. Some have liners that can be molded but note that they require a special "oven" to heat the boots (these require a more consistant heat and should not be done at home).

Are your liners "self" heat moldable? If they are, here are the instructions (if your boots do not have "self" heat moldable liners you don't want to do this):

*You will want to remove the liners, heat one liner with a blow dryer at 8 inches away until it goes limp (it will take on a gel-like feeling, similar to your mom's gel bike saddle ). Insert your foot into the liner. Insert your foot and liner into the boot shell. Lace the boot tightly. Stand still for 3 minutes. Repeat with 2nd boot.*

This process redistributes the liner material around the shape of your foot for a custom fit. You want to be sure to wear the sock that you ride in when you fit your boots. Typically, these liners can be re-molded about 10 times before they harden. Obviously, you do not want to dry your boots by the fire or use a resort boot dryer if you have these liners.


----------

